# Soundiron | Emotional Piano Free Expansion Pack!



## Soundiron Team (Mar 14, 2019)

The Emotional Piano expansion pack is a bonus collection of presets that were designed to give you even more tonal colors to choose from. This expansion is free for current owners of Emotional Piano.

*Learn more about Emotional Piano:* https://goo.gl/CEdcWh

» *Download the free expansion pack:* https://goo.gl/Jy83KP

*Check out all the new presets!*

​


----------



## Maiestic9 (Mar 14, 2019)

Soundiron Team said:


> The Emotional Piano expansion pack is a bonus collection of presets that were designed to give you even more tonal colors to choose from. This expansion is free for current owners of Emotional Piano.
> 
> *Learn more about Emotional Piano:* https://goo.gl/CEdcWh
> 
> ...



Awesome. Love Emotional Piano. Will enjoy even more now. Gracias.


----------



## tmhuud (Mar 14, 2019)

Aw. You guys are the best. Love E.P.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 14, 2019)

Sweet


----------



## emasters (Mar 14, 2019)

Cool - thanks!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 15, 2019)

Very cool. Just pop these into the instrument folder and batch resave?


----------



## nathantboler (Mar 15, 2019)

Rob Elliott said:


> Very cool. Just pop these into the instrument folder and batch resave?


Yep, drag and drop the new Expansion Pack 1 folder into the Emotional Piano Instruments folder. You shouldn't even need to batch resave, but you're welcome to do so. Here's an installation guide for reference:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 15, 2019)

nathantboler said:


> Yep, drag and drop the new Expansion Pack 1 folder into the Emotional Piano Instruments folder. You shouldn't even need to batch resave, but you're welcome to do so. Here's an installation guide for reference:



Great - Thanks Nathan.


----------



## JohnG (Mar 15, 2019)

XLNT!


----------



## musicboyy (Mar 15, 2019)

Fantastic! Love Emotional Piano...thanks!


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Mar 16, 2019)

Thank you! This is one of my go to pianos for years! ❤️


----------



## LandWaterSky (Mar 17, 2019)

My jaw dropped the first time I heard your first demos for Emotional Piano. Years later it still stands tall among all the new piano offerings from other companies. Like everyone here has said....THANK YOU...for your generosity in expanding the sound possibilities for this fine library.


----------



## LinusW (Mar 17, 2019)

Soundiron Team said:


> The​Emotional Piano​ expansion pack is a bonus collection of presets​


Will there be an update of the Rack Extension? Or a crossgrade to the Kontakt library?


----------



## Sunny Fable (Mar 17, 2019)

Great freebie! Thanks!


----------



## WaveRider (Mar 17, 2019)

Nice! I have so many pianos, I actually forgot I had Emotional Piano. This may rekindle my interest in it.


----------



## Owen Smith (Mar 18, 2019)

Soundiron Team said:


> The Emotional Piano expansion pack is a bonus collection of presets that were designed to give you even more tonal colors to choose from. This expansion is free for current owners of Emotional Piano.
> 
> *Learn more about Emotional Piano:* https://goo.gl/CEdcWh
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Soundiron! I really like the expansion pack! My particular favorite presets are Lovely and Blanket. After playing for a bit I started noticing a high pitched ringing/buzzing noise in the background with the Blanket preset (I'm using FL studio 20 with Kontakt 6) , that I couldn't figure out how to get rid of. I tried the other presets and it didn't happen with them. Have you had any else report that as well? Do you suggest re downloading the presets or any other trouble shooting that might help? Thanks again and would love if you provided additional expansion packs for any of your other instruments (I have the Kontakt Player bundle). It definitely is helpful and brings new life to the instruments. Thanks again!


----------



## nathantboler (Mar 18, 2019)

LinusW said:


> Will there be an update of the Rack Extension? Or a crossgrade to the Kontakt library?


There will not be an upgrade to the rack extension. You can email me at [email protected] for a crossgrade to the Kontakt player version.


----------



## nathantboler (Mar 18, 2019)

Owen Smith said:


> Thanks so much Soundiron! I really like the expansion pack! My particular favorite presets are Lovely and Blanket. After playing for a bit I started noticing a high pitched ringing/buzzing noise in the background with the Blanket preset (I'm using FL studio 20 with Kontakt 6) , that I couldn't figure out how to get rid of. I tried the other presets and it didn't happen with them. Have you had any else report that as well? Do you suggest re downloading the presets or any other trouble shooting that might help? Thanks again and would love if you provided additional expansion packs for any of your other instruments (I have the Kontakt Player bundle). It definitely is helpful and brings new life to the instruments. Thanks again!



Yes, the white noise is there on purpose.  It is coming from the LOFI in the FX rack. You can turn it off easily if you don't prefer it.


----------



## Owen Smith (Mar 18, 2019)

nathantboler said:


> Yes, the white noise is there on purpose.  It is coming from the LOFI in the FX rack. You can turn it off easily if you don't prefer it.


Ok, got it! Thanks Nathan! I will try that out later when I get home. Guess it makes sense with the name "blanket." For some reason it was a frequency that was really bothering my ears, so maybe I need to get my ears checked or dewaxed


----------



## SAM CA (Mar 21, 2019)

Here's a demo that features 3 presets from *expansion pack 1*:


----------



## nathantboler (Mar 21, 2019)

SAM CA said:


> Here's a demo that features 3 presets from *expansion pack 1*:




Holy smokes!! Thanks for making this -- it's awesome to see the presets used by someone who can play better than me.


----------



## SAM CA (Mar 21, 2019)

I don't know if i'm playing any better, but glad you liked it. That gif is so awesome! ha ha ha


----------



## DynamicK (Mar 22, 2019)

Thanks. Great presets


----------



## bcarwell (Mar 23, 2019)

When I install the new version 3 only the prior install shows up in Native Access and I can't seem to get N.A. to see the new install. Do I have to uninstall the prior Emotional Piano in N.A. using Regedit inorder for N.A. to see the new install. (I entered the new Serial Number and it worked just fine in the install of version 3).


----------



## nathantboler (Mar 24, 2019)

DynamicK said:


> Thanks. Great presets


They are made with love.  thanks!


----------

